# How to clean sharks



## jamrens (Sep 2, 2009)

I would like to know  whats the proper way to clean a shark.. I am going to try to bring home some shark from the red fish outing.. I have heard that they need to be gutted asap to prevent the meat from being tainted.. but from my understanding of the ga dol i cant do that till shore.. So help a brother out with a how to on this.. Help a fat boy eat some fresh shark..


WHit


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 2, 2009)

google is your friend.

http://www.beach-net.com/Sharkclean.html


----------



## jamrens (Sep 2, 2009)

so can i legaly do any of that b4 i reach shore?


----------



## cavan (Sep 2, 2009)

*KISS it*

Keep It Simple Stupid 
That's my motto on most things including shark.  Pull him onboard. Tie rope around tail.  Slit gills real good and throw back into water to bleed out for a while.  Sometimes I have to use my "pacifier" (short aluminum bat found at fishing stores) to make him more cooperative.  After 20 or so mins, pull back in and gut him.  I cut the tail and head so it will act as a hinge (yet still attached so it will fit in ice chest) and then shove it down in the ice covering the body well (never mind the tail/head).  On dock or at home, lop off the head/tail, cut off the fins and simply cut ~ 1 1/2 inch steaks of the entire body.  Just cut right thru the spinal cord/cartilage. Rarely there will be brown meat (fat?) in the abdominal cavity up by the spine, and this easily is removed.  The skin will easily peel off after grilling.  The meat will pull right off the spine also after grilling. Some people talk of deep frying shark, and in that case you'd have to skin him  and precut the meat away from the spine (sorry, never done it so no comment).  You will need the acidic solution as mentioned in the website regardless of how you cook it.  And if you have not already noticed .... shark blood stinks.  So just cause it stinks (even while cooking) does not necesarily mean the meat is bad.


----------



## cavan (Sep 2, 2009)

you gotta leave that head/tail on so the DNR can ID and measure your shark if asked.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 2, 2009)

jamrens said:


> I would like to know  whats the proper way to clean a shark.. I am going to try to bring home some shark from the red fish outing.. I have heard that they need to be gutted asap to prevent the meat from being tainted.. but from my understanding of the ga dol i cant do that till shore.. So help a brother out with a how to on this.. Help a fat boy eat some fresh shark..
> 
> 
> WHit



Whit... Blacktips are the only ones worth eating... They have to be 52 inches to keep as of the last updates. That is a 40-50 pound black tip.. Getting into that size range, it's still pretty tough meat to chew on. Back when  we could keep the smaller ones, the meat was MUCH, MUCH more tender... Can't do that no more.

You guys need a federal Shark permit from the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS) if you fish outside the line an this time of year, that is where most of them will be in most cases.

They're not hard to clean... Bleed and gut while still alive to preserve the meat. Skin it, Cube, fillet or however you like it on the meat. Only bone is the back bone which is all cartlidge.

It's a lot of trouble to be completely honest with you, Bro...


----------



## jamrens (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks yall i appreciate it..


so looks like its going to be to much trouble for what its worth.. thanks again..


WHit


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Sep 2, 2009)

cavan said:


> you gotta leave that head/tail on so the DNR can ID and measure your shark if asked.



I almost learned that lesson the hard way


----------



## razor1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Whit...... Capt. Richie is dead on. Its only my opinion bro, but its not worth it. Like he said the only local shark here worth keeping is a blacktip, and they are MEAN!!! No matter how big or small they are. A 52" blacktip aint no baby. I have had them try and climb the line time and time again after getting them to the boat. And they mean business!!! Once again Whit this is only my opinion, but just think about having to do all that while its still alive. On another note I think the blacktip and spinner sharks should be in a sport class cause they sure can move, even above water.. EJ


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 3, 2009)

razor1 said:


> I think the blacktip and spinner sharks should be in a sport class cause they sure can move, even above water.. EJ



Amen, Brother!


----------



## Capt. Andy Hicks (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. Way to much trouble these days outside the line to kill a Black Tip. They are good eating, though.

 I have a Federal Shark Permit but never need it because it's such a hassle and race for time to get him bled out and on ice. They're too big to put in the cooler and if you cut them in half, that could be a 
potential problem if the Feds want to get nasty about it.

In general, not directed at anyone, there is more to cleaning a shark properly than people realize. The fish needs to be caught and landed quickly and not put through a long fight first and foremost. Lactic Acid builds up as the fish fights longer and longer. That has an affect on the meat being tougher.

Then, bled IMMEDIATELY while still alive by gill cut, then gutted to prevent urination into the meat. You literally have a matter of minutes to get it done or the meat will be far less than quality. Anyone who doesn't like Shark meat has probably been affected by the above being done too late or the fish was fought too long or hung dead on a long line forever.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 3, 2009)

It is my opinion that you do not clean a shark, you butcher it.


----------



## The Captain (Sep 3, 2009)

I never knew you could eat a Lawyer!


----------



## tbrown913 (Sep 3, 2009)

i shot a bonnethead out of SC while bowfishing and it tasted great on the grill.  all i did to clean it was cut the guts out, chop off head and fins, and cut into steaks.  i marinaded the meat in orange juice, Italian dressing, and spices for a couple hours before grilling.  dang it was good!  going out of Georgetown SC this weekend and should get more for the freezer!


----------



## jamrens (Sep 3, 2009)

well being in ga taking a bonnethead home you might as well and call and make reservation in jail..


Whit


----------



## Sharkfighter (Sep 4, 2009)

jamrens said:


> well being in ga taking a bonnethead home you might as well and call and make reservation in jail..
> 
> 
> Whit



Bonnethead are legal if they meet the size limit which is 30 in FL. it was TL but that changed.  Also Atlantic Sharpnose in that Size.  No federal Permit needed if they are in the state waters which I think is 3 mi? ?  

I have only eaten the sharpnose.  Was good.  Just Iced it like any other fish after the catch, gutted it back home, cut in to steaks about 1.5 to 2 in thick, marinated in Italian dressing over night and grilled the next night. 

 Catching them in the 3 ft -5 ft range on light tackle is a lot of fun.  I love the fight they put up.  I mostly catch and release.


----------

